# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Sandy Island

## Peter NJ

http://www.360images.fr/360/sandy_island/kap.html?ml=1

----------


## JoshA

View from sea level

----------


## sbhlvr

Reminds me of Silly w/o all the conch shells.

----------


## amyb

Yes, a good comparison.  Scilly Cay is the same kind of island.

----------


## andynap

> Yes, a good comparison.  Silly Cay is the same kind of island.



Scilly Cay?

----------


## amyb

That's the one, Andy

----------


## andynap

One of my favorite places

----------


## sbhlvr

meant Scilly...oops:p

----------

